# Ahh Man!!



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

Friends of my Wife's asked me to help them set up a saltwater aquarium for them. They gave me a nice budget so I went to shopping.

Reefsupplies.ca is awesome I purchased everything from them - minus a few small things. I was going to start a build thread for it. Unfortunately....

the Nuvo 40g from Innovative Marine arrived with all the other stuff. everything looked good, I signed for the shipment.

Great fantastic. this was Wednesday. 

I have little time during the week with work so Sunday we planned to bring everything over and get rolling setting things up. get over there. Put the stand together. Breakdown the box the tank is in. set the tank on the stand. I take a step back and say "WTF is that?" there is an inch wide chip out of the front pane of glass on the lower right side. chip still in place being held by a foam mat they glue to the bottom of the tank. GREAT FANTASTIC. AWSOME...

So now my wife is stressed to the max worrying we are going to be paying them for the aquarium. hopefully reefsupplies.ca steps up and helps us out. The people I set this up for are understanding. but understandably so they want a new one. They spent a lot of money getting all the equipment and now they have a garbage bin fully of water and rock cycling and bowls full of rinsed sand sitting waiting. 

This sucks.


----------



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

Here are some pics of the chip. Disappointing but things I think are looking good. I hope.


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

Sorry to hear this.

I am sure they will step up and get a new tank to you ASAP!

Good luck!


----------



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

You are brave, ordering a tank online. The thought of standard shipping a glass box scares me. Especially if your profile is accurate -- you're just a stone's throw from Miracles.

Hopefully they take care of you. I've had good experiences with reefsupplies.ca.

Oh, and looking forward to the build thread!

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about your troubles 
I can't imagine that Reef Supplies (and their manufacturer's in this case) won't stand behind their products. If it is within their power to make it right, they will do that. Great customer service ! 
I have purchased from them for years and I have never had a problem with them standing behind anything that I bought from them. They ALWAYS go out of their way for me 
I am driving to Montreal late next week and I have room in my SUV for this tank. I can drive it back to the GTA area / Orangeville for you - no charge, if you are concerned 
SamB


----------



## bruce845 (Mar 9, 2015)

I think either you or reef can file an insurance claim from canadapost, ups ect. (assuming they shipped it with insurance) and reef can just send you a new one and be reimbursed the fees from the shippers.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I have nothing but good experiences from Reefsupplies.

Looks like a issue that happened when it was being shipped. I hope everything works out for you and your friends. I have a 20 gallon one and have had a great experience with it.


----------



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

Good news

Reefsupplies was good, they were concerned because it didn't really look like an issue with shipping, the box was not damaged at all so I signed the delivery (this was shipped same-day (day&ross) on a skid. I ordered literally everything you need to start the aquarium from Reefsupplies, it was a hefty bill. so shipping a skid was cheaper then standard shipping. Anyway IM e-mailed us back asked for pictures of the tank the bill showing date of purchase and the serial number. last night about 20:30 they e-mailed back apologized for the inconvenience and said they would have a new tank shipped asap. the only problem is they are on back order so at the current moment we don't know if it will be days/weeks or months. hopefully only a week or so. and I guess they would be shipping right from California. 

I would have had miracles do the aquarium but I couldn't get them to give me a response and when I finally did the price was 450 more then what there price list shows (I know its old but things didn't inflate that much) Honestly I'm living vicariously through this tank. I don't have the resources to set up something like this (mine was given to me) I spent along time on the rockscape, I used Acrylic rod D&D 2 part epoxy and zip ties. it turned out awesome. (pictures soon) 

Not only do I get to help them set this all up (they are complete newbs) I get to teach them about it, and help them pick out there livestock. they want lots of corals. 

anyway we are all good and happy just waiting, Rock is cycling with there first pet (raw shrimp) in a garbage bin, with the water we had mixed up, so we could at least get that on the move. We had used about 3 large bowls to start rinsing the sand so we had to figure out what to do with all that. My Wife was worried it would cause a problem , we are doing this for a lifelong friend of hers, They are getting this aquarium as a present for each other for their 2nd anniversary


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Reef Supplies to the rescue !
Thanks for posting an update 
Nice to hear that things will be rectified to your satisfaction soon
Continue your cycling and getting ready and gently remind your friends that salt water aquariums require a good amount of work and should never be rushed !


----------



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh they have been warned the tank will be baron for awhile. I told them not to expect any animals until after Christmas and the New Year. might be pushing it but I'm having them report the Water Parameters to me and if its going to be too much longer after the shrimp is gone, I'll have them "feed" the rocks to keep up the bacteria. 

I'm really digging the IM Fusions so far. even with the little issue with the chip, There customer service was just fantastic.

It was actually IM that solved everything,(I seperatly e-mailed IM about the issue from Reefsupply) I wasn't sure if it was manufacturer or dealer.

Either way if I have the opportunity to do another one of these I think I am going to push on the IM, I like the look of there 50 Lagoon also.

*edit*
I'd like to add that I will continue to order from reefsupplies also. they were pretty awesome through the process. I put in quite a large order with lots of oversized things and they ate over $100 of the shipping costs for us. So I was very happy about that.


----------

